# Edward Cullen's Journal (the betta fish)!



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

January 15, 2012: 
11:00 a.m. 
I picked Edward up from walmart he was the best looking of the ones they had there he is a bright red with a hint of purple and long flowing fins! i let him float in his cup in his new home (10g tank) for 30 mins and slowly added some of the tank water to his cup to get him acclimated when the time was up i slowly released him into his new home! it was so fun watching him check everything out he would around to each decor and kind of be like he was pointing and his tail was flowing he did that to each one. it was funny to watch..


11 Hours ago i posted a video of Edward swimming because i had concerns on his swimming behavior even though he was swimming in other areas of the tank he seemed to stay to the back of the tank and swim back and forth repeatedly so i posted in the Betta Care section and was told about the filter baffle so i made one and it has worked tremendously! Edward is swimming in other areas of the tank now and isn't doing the back and forth tank as much as he was so i think slowing down the flow of the filter has helped him alot! 

January 16, 2012:
10:49 A.M. 
I woke up and turned the tank light on and said good morning to Edward i noticed he has started making a bubble nest and he came to greet me at the top of the tank. i threw in some bloodworms and he stared at it for a minute and he grabbed on to it but he didnt eat it i think it was too big. i put in some pelleted food but he wouldnt eat it either.. hoping for more progress on eating tomorrow!! it really got me excited to see him going after the bloodworm. i was cheering him on! "go edward you can do it" lol ah the little things in life!


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

January 16:
11:00 p.m. 
Turned the tank light off and put a blanket it over the tank.. turned out my bedroom light.. grabbed a flashlight.. stuck my head under the blanket.. i turned the flashlight on but covered it with my hand so only a small amount of light came on.. i watched Edward to see what he was up to.. and that little stinker was slowly swimming around the tank just cruisin and checking out the new stuff! and he started sleeping in the plants! i guess he prefers the night/darkness LOL 

January 17:
11:00 a.m. 
woke up and checked on Edward and said good morning.. i crushed up some freeze dried bloodworms so they were smaller pieces and he ate it!!!! i was sooo happy to see him finally eating! its been since Sunday. i also noticed he has made a bubble nest at the front of the tank as well as the one in the back! seems Edward is happy! but he's still pacing/swimming back and forth/one end to other in front of the tank. don't understand why


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Edward sounds like quite the character 

If you're feeding freeze dried bloodworms, they should be soaked in some tank water first for about 10 mins. to reconsititue them. They're much easier for them to eat that way.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

#1 : TEAM EDWARD!!! Totally like your taste in vamps!
#2 : GORGEOUS BOY! You got him at WalMart?!


----------

